# The biggest V eyes!



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I couldn't help it... Today after our very wet and cold walk, Pacsi was shivering like a leaf. So I wrapped her in a towel to warm her up and snapped a photo. Her eyes are so alien-like ;D I've never seen such big eyes in a V....so I had to share :-[


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

WoW how cold was the rain?

We were also hit by extreme weather since Thursday evening. Didn't stop us either...


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Soooooo cute!!! 😗
That's my girl wrapped up 😊


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Suliko - this is too funny!!! Pacsi looks like ET ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*adrino*, those are some very big V eyes, too! ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Tell me about it *suliko*! ... And she uses it well on us! 😜


----------

